# 'Too beautiful to hide away'



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

*Quilt to be displayed rather than sold.*

After months of work by Elizabeth Pannier and nine other women on a quilt they first thought would be auctioned or raffled by the Friends, they realized theyâd created something special â something too nice to sell.

See the full article at http://www.wiscnews.com/news/local/article_184802cc-b657-5020-9cda-b27550936523.html

I saw this in a local newspaper this morning and found it online to share. I wonder what authors are helping with the project? The photo looks so inviting.

Peg


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Wow that is beautiful! If I can find some help, I might try making one for our library, although I wouldn't have authors signatures on it.

Dawn


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow, I can't say I normaly like the quilts I see on here, but that is lovely! Now I've seen how long it took my mother to do patchwork by hand.. I don't think I'll be trying to duplicate that anytime soon.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

More info on the library quilt, with details and names of authors: http://www.friendsreedsburglibrary.org/wisconsin-writers-quilt-project.html

I am so glad to see that it includes Kathleen Ernst, Jerry Apps, and Nancy Zieman (of Nancy's Notions and the "Sewing With Nancy" TV show that I watched when it first started).

It is however missing a cat on the top of the bookcase, which would fit right in with the non-book details.

Peg


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

That is so cool!!! I have wondered about doing something similar for our library using Michigan authors. I will have to ask who our state authors our. Thank for sharing this with us PNP.

RHT


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Holy Cow - I can't believe it's a quilt !


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Nice job they did. And it inspired people to give to a good cause.


----------

